# Liste von Games

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

hier ist mal eine Liste von Linux Spielen:

http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20080510052539217/Games.html

Ich vermisse in Gentoo allerdings dieses Uraban Terror.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## firefly

die ebuilds für urban terror wurden erst mal entfernt. Folgender Bug wird wieder ebuilds in den protage trree einfügen, wenn alle Probleme beseitigt sind:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=203296

----------

## Christian99

hi, nette liste. urbanterror ist im gamerlay layman overlay und funktioniert prima (bei mir  :Smile:  ).

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Christian99,

wie wir das installiert?

emerge -s urban tretten keine Treffer auf.

Gruss Jórg

----------

## firefly

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi Christian99,
> 
> wie wir das installiert?
> 
> emerge -s urban tretten keine Treffer auf.
> ...

 

du musst das overlay via layman erst hinzufügen. Siehe http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/userguide.xml

----------

## Christian99

danke, ich war vorhin zu faul den link zu suchen  :Wink: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

habe mir layman installiert.

Alledings bei layman -L steht urban nicht in der Liste.

Ebenfalls verstehe ich den Eintrag in der make.conf nicht.

Was muss ich da noch machen damit der Eintrag funktioniert.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Evildad

Nicht urban sondern gamerlay heisst es.

Das musst Du adden und danach klappts mit urban  :Smile: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

danke für die Hilfe mit Laymann.

So Urbanterror läuft ohne Probleme.

Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage zu Urban.

Wenn ich einen Server Starte kann ich da künstliche Gegener mit AI einsetzen?

Also Computergegener?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## JonasCool

Also ich sehe World of Warcraft immer noch  als bestes MMORPG und auch einfach also bestes spiel das man spielen kann ^^

----------

## Christian99

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi Leute,
> 
> danke für die Hilfe mit Laymann.
> 
> So Urbanterror läuft ohne Probleme.
> ...

 

aus dem gedächtnis:

konsole öffnen mit ~

/bot_enable 1

[neues Spiel starten]

/botadd chicken

falls es nicht genau stimmt: urbanterror-homepage irgendwo unter faq

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Christan99,

danke fuer die Antwort habe es versucht allerdings sehe ich keine Bots.

Ich habe es auch nach dieser Anleitung Probiert:

http://www.spieletipps.de/pc/urban-terror/tipps/34404/1/

Irgenwie scheint der Name vom Bot mit der Waffe zusammen zu haengen.

Wie bekomme ich jetzt Bots in Spiel?

Ich habe es mit Capute Flag und verschdienen Maps probiert.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Christian99

keine Ahnung. bei mir gehts so. ich kenn das spiel auch noch net so lange (eigentlich seit ich diesen thread gelesen hab  :Razz:  )

was steht denn nach eingabe der befehle in der gamekonsole? 

wahrscheinlich wäre aber das urbanterror forum der bessere platz für solche fragen. da gibts denk ich mehr leute die sich damit auskennen  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum - da keine Supportfrage o.ä.

----------

